

Copying code is not cool (Ark.com YC W12) - wellfrankly
http://wellfrankly.com/img/ark.jpg

======
priley
This is the founder of WellFrankly (formerly Politify), who went so far as to
impersonate me and make fake accounts:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patriley>

------
zio99
Well, let's not be so quick to judge - maybe they used the same themeforest
template, or hired the same designer through YC - they are both YC after all.

~~~
dudurocha
If you check the source code, you can see that there are some atributes with
the same name. Like db-logo and a class called sick-input

